# Free play in AS trigger



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got a P99c .40 AS. Today I noticed there was some free play in the trigger pull. When it is decocked and in DA mode, the trigger has a slight play in it before resistance is met. Is this normal?

edit: I also noticed the same free play is present in SA mode.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, normal.


----------

